# File size and printing help.



## ewick (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you for looking. I shot a friends maternity (image 1.) but I forgot to change my settings on my D90. I went into my shooting menu and changed my image quality from RAW to jpeg basic before the shoot and forgot to change it back to RAW. SO my question is this: Up to what size can I print without losing quality (biggest print no bigger that 8x10) for image one the file size is as follows:

pixel dimension: 8.73
width 1424 (pixel)
height 2144 (pixel)

document size:
width 4.747 (inches)
height 7.147 (inches)

resolution: 300

acoording to cs5 image size. 

would I be able to print atleast an 8x10 with these dimensions?


the second image was shot in raw and according to cs5 the following are the image size

pixel dimension : 34.9
width 4288
height 2848

document size:
width 17.867
height 11.867

resolution 240


thank you for looking and thank you for any useful info you might be able to provide. Have an awesome X-mas everyone.








1.







[/URL] destiny by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]





2.





[/URL] nala by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 23, 2012)

Forget the DPI figure in your file that doesn't matter.

Printing is done for decent quality using anywhere from 240 to 300 pixels per inch so, assuming the physical dimensions in pixels are 2144 x 1424, your prints would optimally be about 8.5 +x 5.5 inches long. 
You could try upsizing your files and printing larger sizes but the quality will almost certainly suffer.


----------



## ewick (Dec 23, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Forget the DPI figure in your file that doesn't matter.
> 
> Printing is done for decent quality using anywhere from 240 to 300 pixels per inch so, assuming the physical dimensions in pixels are 2144 x 1424, your prints would optimally be about 8.5 +x 5.5 inches long.
> You could try upsizing your files and printing larger sizes but the quality will almost certainly suffer.



what do you mean "upsizing" my files? so I would not to be able to print a decent 8x10?


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## ewick (Dec 23, 2012)

I was able to see the video but no sound but I will look for it on youtube. Thank you so much.


----------



## KmH (Dec 23, 2012)

> pixel dimension: 8.73
> width 1424 (pixel)
> height 2144 (pixel)


You have more problems than you know.

2144 pixels times 1424 pixels = 3.05 MP. So. I don't know where "pixel dimension: 8.73" comes from?

2144 x 1424 is a 3:2 aspect ratio image. 
An 8x*12* is a *3:2 aspect ratio* print.
An 8x*10* is *5:4 aspect* ratio. 

To make a 5:4 aspect ratio (8x10) print from a 3:2 aspect ratio image, part of the long side of a 3:2 aspect ratio image (8x12) has to be cropped away to make an 8x10 print (2 inches worth).

In other words the 2144 pixels on the long side have to be parred down to 1780 pixels if you want to print an 8x10.

Note these 3 related equations;
Pixels dvided by Inches = Pixel-Per-Inch (PPI)
PPI times Inches = Pixels
Pixels divided by PPI = Inches.

So, to print an 8x10 from a 1780x1424 px image  you need a PPI of - 1780 pixels divided by 10 inches = 178 PPI 
We can check our math - 178 PPI times 10 inches = 1780 pixels and 1780 px divided by 178 PPI = 10 inches
By the same token - 1424 pixels divided by 8 inches = 178 PPI

For most desktop size prints 178 PPI is plenty.


----------

